# south wire ratcheting cable cutters



## LB_Electric (Jan 27, 2013)

Lowes has them for 119 and they cut up to 750 kcmil are they good? Any one have tjem?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

What brand


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> What brand


 south wire in the title


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Oops I see it. Yeah don't buy those. We shouldn't support southwire hand tools and the way they've tried to infiltrated the market with their over priced foreign garbage


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> Oops I see it. Yeah don't buy those. We shouldn't support southwire hand tools and the way they've tried to infiltrated the market with their over priced foreign garbage


Those tools cost as much or more than american made brands of equal or greater quality. If this isn't cutting out american jobs for pure greed I don't know what is.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Avoid Southwire tools like it's herpes. :whistling2:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Wouldn't even buy 'em for the joy of melting them down.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

LB_Electric said:


> Lowes has them for 119 and they cut up to 750 kcmil are they good? Any one have tjem?


. Overpriced , foreign garbage ! Lowes is a corporate whore for getting rid of the real name brands for this knock off crap . If you want to buy foreign tools , buy something from Germany ( knipex comes to mind ) . Well made , to last a lifetime !


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

At least there's one or two things out there we can still all agree on


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Mind you, if you did buy them, then you could cut that awesome, awesome SE cable.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I predict that Southwire tools will be a massive failure. However, they will save themselves if they just rebrand made in USA Klein stuff instead of the Chinese made Klein stuff they're trying to pawn off as Southwire tools.

Klein, are you listening?


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Where can you buy American made, ratcheting cable cutters for less than $120? I see people stating "overpriced"?

I'm not defending Southwire, but for $120 I'd consider them.


----------



## SamoanThor (Oct 18, 2013)

I have a pair of Klein journeyman cable cutters. Ratcheting seems like cheating. Although, bolt cutters are quite effective.


----------



## jett95 (Sep 18, 2012)

SamoanThor said:


> I have a pair of Klein journeyman cable cutters. Ratcheting seems like cheating. Although, bolt cutters are quite effective.


You are not gonna be able to cut 250's with cable cutters


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Here's my $120.00 cable cutter:


----------



## SamoanThor (Oct 18, 2013)

jett95 said:


> You are not gonna be able to cut 250's with cable cutters


Not with that attitude you won't.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I'll buy Southwire hand tools the day Knipex starts selling cable.


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

LB_Electric said:


> Lowes has them for 119 and they cut up to 750 kcmil are they good? Any one have tjem?


There are other threads discussing these. Merge?


----------



## Ninety (Jan 7, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> We shouldn't support southwire hand tools


It's like meth. Not even once. So far I've seen a pen tester and a 3/4' bender on a job, that's how it starts...


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

Deep Cover said:


> Where can you buy American made, ratcheting cable cutters for less than $120? I see people stating "overpriced"?
> 
> I'm not defending Southwire, but for $120 I'd consider them.


Yea, overpriced for that trash.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Deep Cover said:


> Where can you buy American made, ratcheting cable cutters for less than $120? I see people stating "overpriced"?
> 
> I'm not defending Southwire, but for $120 I'd consider them.


$120 for something that was made with the crapiest grade of steel possible and little kids operating the forge. I doubt those things will even cut 3/0 AL. :no::no::no:


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

This Southwire bullcrap is downright sickening. My stomach turns when I look down what used to be a respectable aisle. Now, just worthless, down-trodden pieces of garbage hang untouched on the peg hooks.


----------



## Pastor Hogg (Dec 28, 2013)

I bought a south wire fish tape wow worst waste of money ever. Now I can't find anywhere that sells greenlee strippers which sucks cause it really love the way they fit my hand almost sold on the Klein ones but not quiet yet really love my greenlees


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

Pastor Hogg said:


> . Now I can't find anywhere that sells greenlee strippers which sucks cause it really love the way they fit my hand almost sold on the Klein ones but not quiet yet really love my greenlees


Yeah I like almost every greenlee product I've used, especially the needlenose and crimping diagonal cutting pliers.

Try going to an ADI; they stock greenlee, but you need a business license to open an account and shop there.


----------



## Seholland1130 (Jan 30, 2014)

drumnut08 said:


> . Overpriced , foreign garbage ! Lowes is a corporate whore for getting rid of the real name brands for this knock off crap . If you want to buy foreign tools , buy something from Germany ( knipex comes to mind ) . Well made , to last a lifetime !


 especially since they stopped using Leviton plugs and switches. I don't care for the kind they carry now.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

markore said:


> Yeah I like almost every greenlee product I've used, especially the needlenose and crimping diagonal cutting pliers. Try going to an ADI; they stock greenlee, but you need a business license to open an account and shop there.


Every ADI branch has a cash account set up.


----------



## LB_Electric (Jan 27, 2013)

Our Lowes carry s p&s which I like way more then Levinton


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

Wpgshocker said:


> Every ADI branch has a cash account set up.


I wasn't saying you need to fill out a credit app, just that they won't sell to people who identify as non professional homeowners.

There may be variation between branches.

The Gaithersburg Maryland branch wouldn't sell to my friend even though he was a licensed journeyman but not a licensed electrical contractor so he ended up using my account.

Once you can get someone to set up a cash account at any branch you're golden.


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

Seholland1130 said:


> especially since they stopped using Leviton plugs and switches. I don't care for the kind they carry now.


Yeah that Cooper aspire designer series is total crap. the dimmers burn up if you change a lamp without turning off the breaker.

The Legrand Pass and Seymour stuff is more rugged and has the TR stamp on the yolk instead of the face.


----------



## 12-Gauge (Aug 28, 2009)

*Klein Ratchet Cutters are Imported Too!*

The Southwire ratchet cutters are imported, poorly made, knock-offs, but the Klein ratchet cutters are imported as well! 

I don't think anyone makes a true 100% Made-In-USA ratchet cable cutter anymore.


----------



## Pastor Hogg (Dec 28, 2013)

My Klein ratchet rocks but then again it's fairly old I would be scared to death to buy the south wire ones they even look cheap


----------



## LB_Electric (Jan 27, 2013)

This is why I love the internet. I ask if anyone has them and if they like them. All I get is 4 pages of worthless post. I didn't ask why you wouldn't buy them, How they look like junk and that there made in China.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

LB_Electric said:


> This is why I love the internet. I ask if anyone has them and if they like them. All I get is 4 pages of worthless post. I didn't ask why you wouldn't buy them, How they look like junk and that there made in China.


 You asked if people liked them. You got four pages of replies that, no, people don't like them. Next.


----------



## Seholland1130 (Jan 30, 2014)

LB_Electric said:


> Our Lowes carry s p&s which I like way more then Levinton


 One thing I do like about Pass & Seymour better than Leviton, is the switch and plug covers, I break too many Leviton cover plates.


----------

